# Apeek into my tent



## oldone (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry about the quality.
View attachment Jan15$06.JPG


Bud No name. 10 wks.
View attachment Jan15$02.JPG


----------



## meds4me (Jan 18, 2011)

nice ! keep it green ~"


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

nice, how much longer do they have?


----------



## oldone (Jan 18, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> nice, how much longer do they have?


      3 more wks @ 30% amber.:watchplant:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 18, 2011)

they look nice for sure


----------



## oldone (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you.:48:


----------



## StoneyBud (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet! The buds are looking fine!

Hows the smell? 

The smell of flowering weed is one of my favorite in the world.


----------



## oldone (Jan 18, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Sweet! The buds are looking fine!
> 
> Hows the smell?
> 
> The smell of flowering weed is one of my favorite in the world.


      Thank you. This strain doesn't have much smell.
      Something like the old citra. :hubba:     :48:


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 23, 2011)

nice


----------



## Alistair (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice, oldone.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice....13 weeks flowering huh....you have more patience then me...lol. I think 10 is about my max now....anything more and I get antsy....


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 23, 2011)

A Waterfarmer..

how many buckets are you running?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 23, 2011)

Great looking plant Oldone nicely done


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2011)

not bad at'all ...for an _"old guy"_...
thanks fer sharen'


----------



## oldone (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks all.   



			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> A Waterfarmer..
> 
> how many buckets are you running?


 

3 Right now,I'm afraid to put all my grow in water till I learn what I'm doing. Only 1 is actual waterfarm, After mods I learned its cheaper to use 5 gal buckets an build it your self. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54015


----------



## oldone (Jan 24, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> not bad at'all ...for an _"old guy"_...
> thanks fer sharen'


 
Thanks from 1 old guy to another.  
     Some times an old dog can learn a new trick.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

sweet. sea o' green


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice man, about 20 days out??


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd guess he harvested 10 moths ago...


----------



## Locked (Dec 29, 2011)

oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> nice man, about 20 days out??




Lol....this thread is almost a year old. Think he done harvested and smoked it all by now.


----------

